# Consent forms?



## mortallis288 (Oct 7, 2007)

What all do i need consent forms for? if i am posting on the web i need it then right?


----------



## Christina (Oct 7, 2007)

You need a consent form to photograph. To print. To display anywhere. Not just the web. 

Draw up something to the effect thats says they are alow you to photograph and use the photos for display Commercial or òther Wise and that you own all Rights to the images.

Ps questions like this are good for the Shop forum


----------



## craig (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes!!! Know your rights, the clients rights and the subjects rights. Get them to sign on the line that is dotted. Before you post!!!!

Love & Bass


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 8, 2007)

mortallis288 said:


> What all do i need consent forms for? if i am posting on the web i need it then right?


 
You need consent forms to use anyone's likeness in your portfolio, for advertising, promotion, web use, artwork, etc. I'm sure you wouldn't want your own face plastered all over the web unless you had signed a consent.


----------



## Battou (Oct 8, 2007)

If I understood the question correctly you need consent forms for photography of any copyrighted material other than your own not displayed in public (I.E. paintings, drawings, Photographs...ect)  And individual persons.There may be others but ...

By not displayed in public I mean, any thing that was not released for public use or viewing. For example, Automotive designs are copyrighted material, You can take pictures of cars till the cows come home becaues they are there for public use, but you can not walk into GM's work shop take pictures of the archetype for the "Next generation of Camaro" with out a release from GM, because it is copyrighted and not yet released to the public for use. 

As far as individual persons, I honestly don't know the specifics I just don't post them (pics of people) because I don't want to, so I never bothered.


----------



## jon_k (Oct 8, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> You need consent forms to use anyone's likeness in your portfolio, [...] you wouldn't want your own face plastered all over the web unless you had signed a consent.



So how does this work in US law?

What about the photographs of britney spears and paris hiltons "likeness" when they step out of a vehicle. You know what pictures I'm talking about. Are these photographers getting charged over the unauthorized publication?


----------



## mortallis288 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok, and what about 16 year old girls? I need her parents and her consent because she is underage, correct.


----------



## Battou (Oct 8, 2007)

mortallis288 said:


> Ok, and what about 16 year old girls? I need her parents and her consent because she is underage, correct.



You will need to check local laws, some states the age of consent is eighteen, requiring parental approval and consent of a minor form, wile others age of consent is sixteen and standard consent forms are sufficient.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 8, 2007)

jon_k said:


> So how does this work in US law?
> 
> What about the photographs of britney spears and paris hiltons "likeness" when they step out of a vehicle. You know what pictures I'm talking about. Are these photographers getting charged over the unauthorized publication?


 
That's where things get tricky. The stars can sue if someone uses an image of them for purposes they don't like. However, most of them think of it as free publicity. 



mortallis288 said:


> Ok, and what about 16 year old girls? I need her parents and her consent because she is underage, correct.


 
As Battou said, check your state laws. I get parental/guarian consent on anyone under 18. 

Marian


----------



## mortallis288 (Oct 8, 2007)

OK, the only thing i have found about the age of consent in GA, is for sexual consent and that is 16. What would i search for to find this info?


----------



## subimatt (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a contract for every shoot I do.


----------



## JmPhotos (Oct 8, 2007)

I have every adult sign a contract, never the minor.  My contract is simple and says:

*MODEL RELEASE 

*I _____________________________explicitly grant to the photographer (my name) absolute right and permission to use or publish the photograph(s) from session dated _________________________ in which I or family listed below are included, in any medium, without any restriction whatsoever as to the nature of the use or publication. I understand that the images may be altered and I waive the right to approve of any finished product.
I understand that I do not own the copyright of the photograph(s).
I certify that I am over 18 years of age and that I have the full legal
right to execute this agreement.
*Family Member Names & (childrens ages)________________.......
and then they sign the bottom and date it.
HTH,
Jodie
*


----------



## mortallis288 (Oct 9, 2007)

you mind if i use that?


----------

